# welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?



## superwotman (21. April 2013)

*welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*

hi bin neu im Forum also wen ich das falsch gepostet habe sorry 

ich will mein sehr veralteten pc aufrüsten .
was ich zocke : eigentlich alles von cod über StarCraft bis zu minecraft 
jetzt würde ich gerne wissen welches kit besser ist 

http://www.amazon.de/Aufrüstkit-Auf...qid=1366535447&sr=8-5&keywords=pc+upgrade+kit

http://www.amazon.de/Aufrüstkit-Auf...qid=1366535447&sr=8-3&keywords=pc+upgrade+kit

dazu kommt noch diese festplatte 

http://www.amazon.de/Western-Digita...tte/dp/B00461G3MS/ref=pd_bxgy_computers_img_y
und win 7

danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Vegeta95 (21. April 2013)

*AW: welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*

Ich zitiere:
Tut uns Leid: Die Web-Adresse, die Sie eingegeben haben, gibt es auf unserer Website nicht.

Der Link geht nicht


----------



## superwotman (21. April 2013)

*AW: welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*

ok sorry jetzt sollte es gehen


----------



## DrWaikiki (21. April 2013)

*AW: welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*

Beide nicht.  Lieber so:
- Intel i5 3570K oder Xeon E3-1230 v2 ( kommt drauf an, ob du übertakten willst)
- MSI ZH77A-G43 oder ASRock Extreme 4 Z77
- EKL Sella / Thermalright HR-02
- 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. April 2013)

*AW: welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*

Es geht besser u. günstiger als bei CSL/Amazon:
Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470).. ab €162,56
ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)................ ab €60,22
GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600).ab €45,90

Das CSL-Intel-Kit hat nur DDR3 1333 der billigsten Sorte (und der Chef v. CSL ist gelernter Bäcker *g*).


----------



## Vegeta95 (21. April 2013)

*AW: welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*

Der mit dem i5 ist besser,aber zu teuer,ich würde dir empfehlen kauf die Sachen einzel,70€ billiger aber besser:
1 x Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) 
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24, low profile (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9B)

Edit: Zu spät


----------



## superwotman (21. April 2013)

*AW: welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*

und damit kann ich auch gut spiele zocken ??

Der mit dem i5 ist besser,aber zu teuer,ich würde dir empfehlen kauf die Sachen einzel,70€ billiger aber besser:
1 x Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) 
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24, low profile (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9B)

wäre noch im im rahmen von 320€


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. April 2013)

*AW: welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*

Ja - und das besser als zB. mit dem AMD FX-Kit. Ein i5-3450/3470 ist stark genug um eine aktuelle 400€ plus GraKa anzutreiben.


----------



## superwotman (21. April 2013)

*AW: welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*

ok dann vielen vielen dank


----------



## Rosigatton (21. April 2013)

*AW: welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*

Aufrüstkits sind immer überteuert. Höre auf meine Kumpels .

Und für 5,- Euro mehr gibt´s diese 1 TB : Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Suche die Teile über Geizhals und bestell bei Hardwareversand oder Mindfactory.


----------



## Vegeta95 (21. April 2013)

*AW: welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*

Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du,das ist das wichtigste als "Gamer"


----------



## superwotman (21. April 2013)

*AW: welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*

noch keine macht Vorschläge zahlt meine tante sollte aber trotzdem nicht über 160


----------



## Rosigatton (21. April 2013)

*AW: welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*

Das Netzteil wäre auch interessant. Die genaue Bezeichnung, Wattangabe alleine bringt nix. Nicht das Du einen Chinböller verbaut hast.

Für ~ 150,- Euro ist diese sehr empfehlenswert : Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-16-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für ~ 185,- Euro gäb´s diese : http://geizhals.de/xfx-radeon-hd-7870-ghz-edition-fx-787a-cdfc-a751982.html


----------



## superwotman (21. April 2013)

*AW: welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*

ok ziemlich alter pc aber werde nachschauen aber erst heute Abend wieder melden habe jetzt erstmal firmung


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. April 2013)

*AW: welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*

Mein Vorschlag - HD7850 2GB

Du könntest bei dem i5 auch noch etwas Geld sparen u. in die GraKa stecken:  Intel Core i5-3350P, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53350P) ab €151,29


----------



## Rosigatton (21. April 2013)

*AW: welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*

Dann viel Spaß auf der Firmung. Danach gibt´s hoffentlich lecker Essen .


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. April 2013)

*AW: welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*

Ebenfalls eine schöne Feier  - und sei lieb zu der Tante !


----------



## superwotman (21. April 2013)

*AW: welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*

danke und mach ich


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2013)

*AW: welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Das Netzteil wäre auch interessant. Die genaue Bezeichnung, Wattangabe alleine bringt nix. Nicht das Du einen Chinböller verbaut hast.
> http://geizhals.de/xfx-radeon-hd-7870-ghz-edition-fx-787a-cdfc-a751982.html


 
Ich denke dass das Netzteil gleich ausgetauscht gehört.


----------



## Erok (21. April 2013)

*AW: welches CSL PC Aufrüstkit ist besser ?*

Überteuert sind die Angebote sicherlich nicht gerade, aber falsch zusammen gestellt.

Die Zusammenstellung von Vegeta zum Beispiel ist da bedeutend besser gelungen  An die solltest Dich  halten


----------

